# Air bag warning light



## bozzman_11 (Jan 24, 2006)

I just installed an aftermarket stereo in my 2005 Altima. After the installation a air bag warning light blinks constantly. Was wondering if anyone knows how to turn the warning light off. Thanks.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Trip to the dealer is in order most likely.

You can try and reset the ECU using the instructions here http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=7500


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

bozzman_11 said:


> I just installed an aftermarket stereo in my 2005 Altima. After the installation a air bag warning light blinks constantly. Was wondering if anyone knows how to turn the warning light off. Thanks.


Anytime you disconnect the passanger seat light from the dash trim the light will come one. Just take it to get turned off there shouldn't be nothing wrong. I have to turn them off all the time when I have to take the center console out to replace them damn shift interlock sensor.


----------

